# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Жизнь в Маяпуре

## Vyacheslav V.P.

Дорогие участники форума! Один мой знакомый просил поинтересоваться по такому поводу. 
Какое-то время назад (в этом году, кажется) он услышал где-то объявление, что в Маяпур приглашали всех желающих для весьма интересного служения - участия в 24 ч. киртане, 2 смены по 3 часа. И что для неженатых прабху - бесплатно, с прасадом и местом где переспать, плюс помощь с визой.

Так вот, мой знакомый на протяжении года решил подтянуть здоровье, начать общаться физически с местными преданными - обучиться у них игре на гармошке (у него с детства склонность к клавишным), а также подтянуть английский. Он делал бы все это даже и тогда, если и не думал бы о Маяпуре. Но он все-таки (как вариант) думает о Нем тоже, поэтому попросил меня узнать у вас кое-что...

Жил ли кто-либо из участников форума в Маяпуре дольше 1-го месяца? Ну, или хоть один месяц, в крайнем случае. Опишите условия, чего там ждать обычному человеку? Интересуют не только цены на жилье и прасад, но и, самое главное, климат, условия, традиции, местные особенности, атмосфера, отношения с аборигенами. Много ли там русскоязычных людей, как к ним относятся местные, каковы отношения между самими ими, и т.д., т.п. В общем, интересует ВСЁ, что вы только знаете и можете мне рассказать!  :smilies:  А я уже передам моему хорошему знакомому... Не факт, что он поедет туда на такое вот служение, это просто один из вариантов, но он весьма им заинтересован. Хочет знать все детали проживания в Маяпуре. С местными преданными из его города проблем нет - его благословят и порекомендуют, если нужно. Ему интересны сами условия ТАМ)))

Буду благодарен и признателен вам за любую информацию по теме.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Зимой в Маяпуре с 9 до 16:00 по российски тепло и даже жарко, а по ночам холодно до +15, но из-за влажности ощущается около 0. Пусть возьмет из РФ спальник с капюшоном или купит на месте обогреватель или толстое одеяло. Хотя может если поселят, то всем и обеспечат?

Утром если в дороге попасть в точку росы одежда (2-3 свитера) и велосипед промокнут. Туман очень сильный, так что фонарь в дороге утром и вечером необходим, ну или хорошая реакция и тормоза. Ему ещё хорошо купить велосипед или мопед, особенно если будет жить в далеке от 24 ч. киртана.

В конце ноября три сверхшумных праздника мешающих спать, а в остальное время тихо.

Охранник и индус брахмачари жестикулируя попросили меня во избежание молниеносного воровства окольцевать цепью с замком велосипед. Обезьяны тоже воруют, но я видел лишь их набег на огороды. В темноте женщинам и детям прогуливаться в одиночестве не рекомендуется и сейчас создана бесплатная охрана, сопровождающая до дома.

Прасад с чили - без слез и носового платка по началу не обойтись, но потом привыкаешь. Ну или можно выбирать лишь рис.
Альтернатива этому - неострый прасад для европейцев в Эм Си Эс холле - завтрак готовит преданный из Аргентины, а обед семейная пара из Прибалтики

----------


## Dmitri O.

> Буду благодарен и признателен вам за любую информацию по теме.


Вот здесь вся информация относительно 24 киртана в Маяпуре: http://www.kirtan.pro/mayapur. Там же есть контакты Ананта Говинды прабху, которому можно задать все озвученные Вами вопросы и получить самые достоверные ответы.

----------

